# Dummy Eggs Plastic or Ceramic???



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Guys.

I'm buying dummy eggs but there are 2 types. Plastic or ceramic, Which are better to use ?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't think it makes much difference to the birds! If you buy the plastic ones, make sure they are weighted or you'll need to fill them with sand or similar. My birds have even sat on a couple of golf balls when I ran out of eggs!! 

Last week I threw a couple of messed up eggs onto the lawn, thinking that the rain would clean them. One has gone! I can just imagine the frustrated crow or squirrel trying to open it!!


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

lol thats fab, really made me laugh. I will get the ceramic ones then cos they are only 68p where the plastic ones are 3.50 each.

Thanks PP

Kim x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have never tried the ceramic ones, but I have tried the plastic and wooden.

The wooden eggs have more weight to them and seem more real to my birds too. 

To those birds of mine that can't tell the real thing from fake, those birds prefer the wooden kind. The other hens will never except a fake egg of any kind. They are just have an extra sense when it comes to that!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I have never tried the ceramic ones, but I have tried the plastic and wooden.
> 
> The wooden eggs have more weight to them and seem more real to my birds too.
> 
> To those birds of mine that can't tell the real thing from fake, those birds prefer the wooden kind. The other hens will never except a fake egg of any kind. They are just have an extra sense when it comes to that!


LOL

Cindy was kind enough to give Mr. Squeaks his very own wooden egg. He has "adopted" it. Acutally, he sits in his basket (also thanks to Cindy!) on his egg MOST of the time he's "home," sometimes beaking his bell.

Thank goodness I let him run the apartment or I would end up with a lovely SITTING ONLY pigeon - his legs and feet would be gone due to atrophy!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't think that wooden eggs are available in the UK..I've certainly never come across any.

Kim, £3.50 an egg?  Are you sure that price is not per_pack_? I paid that for a pack of ten eggs! There are some more expensive plastic eggs but they 'tick' somehow, to fool the hen there's a little heart beating in there...cruel huh?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pigeonpoo said:


> I don't think it makes much difference to the birds! If you buy the plastic ones, make sure they are weighted or you'll need to fill them with sand or similar.
> * *My birds have even sat on a couple of golf balls when I ran out of eggs*!!
> 
> ** *Last week I threw a couple of messed up eggs onto the lawn, thinking that the rain would clean them. One has gone! I can just imagine the frustrated crow or squirrel trying to open it*!!


* I'll bet they were happy when you restocked your supply of artificial eggs.  

** What a great mental picture.  

I prefer the wooden eggs. It's a shame they can't be found in the UK. 

Cindy


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been today to get the dummy eggs. turns out the shop gave me the wrong price they were actully 12p each and you can seperate them and fill them with sand to weight them. All ready for mama birth control now lol.

Also picked up a hand feeding formula cos A big black crow is trying to take the chicks from the nest. They are 9 days old and dad isn't sitting on them all the time now, so the crow sits and watches and when dad leaves the nest in he comes. Luckily we have seen every time so far but he's going to get them if we don't do something. Still trying to decide what to do about it as every attempt to scare him off isn't working.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PLEASE do rescue the babies, the crow WILL get them once no one is around.


Thank you for helping them.


----------

